# sagre di paese e feste religiose



## ABI_666

Hola, devo tradurre un testo e mi è capitata l'espressione *sagre di paese* *e* *feste religiose*.

Parlo di quelle tipiche feste di paese, di solito legate a qualche festività religiosa o a un santo patrono, con manifestazioni, musica, bancarelle, processioni, balli...

Sul dizionario online ho trovato diversi termini, quali _fiestas, eventos, celebraciones_, ma esiste un termine specifico? _Fiestas de ciudad y celebraciónes religiosas_?

Muchas gracias

Un altro esempio di sagra, stavolta non legata a una festività religiosa, è la classica *sagra del ###* 

Sostituite ### con un prodotto tipico locale: sagra della polenta, sagra del pesce fritto, sagra del maiale, sagra delle melanzane...


----------



## itañol

In ogni caso, la traduzione di "sagra" è "fiesta". Vale tanto per le "fiestas de pueblo" quanto per la "fiesta de la alcachofa" (per esempio, senza voler far torto a nessun altro prodotto ).

Per le feste religiose, se non vuoi ripetere "fiesta" potresti usare "evento".


----------



## ABI_666

Grazie, quindi può andar bene _Fiestas de ciudad y eventos religiosos?_


----------



## Tomby

ABI_666 said:


> Hola, devo tradurre un testo e mi è capitata l'espressione *sagre di paese* *e* *feste religiose*.
> 
> Parlo di quelle tipiche feste di paese, di solito legate a qualche festività religiosa o a un santo patrono, con manifestazioni, musica, bancarelle, processioni, balli...
> 
> Sul dizionario online ho trovato diversi termini, quali _fiestas, eventos, celebraciones_, ma esiste un termine specifico? _Fiestas de ciudad y celebraciónes religiosas_?


Pienso que se refiere a las *Fiestas Patronales* donde hay manifestaciones y eventos religiosos y laicos.



ABI_666 said:


> Un altro esempio di sagra, stavolta non legata a una festività religiosa, è la classica *sagra del ###*
> 
> Sostituite ### con un prodotto tipico locale: sagra della polenta, sagra del pesce fritto, sagra del maiale, sagra delle melanzane...


Me viene a la cabeza que podrían ser la *Fiesta de la Vendimia* (vino), la *Fiesta de la Matanza* (del cerdo), entre muchas más, que son muy celebradas en diversos pueblos y ciudades.
En mi ciudad sólo se celebran unas "fiestas fundacionales" en recuerdo de su fundación en 1242 (ciudad bastante moderna en comparación con otras).
Espero que te sirva.


----------



## ABI_666

Credo che *Fiestas Patronales* possa andare bene, grazie


----------



## itañol

Se vuoi tradurre "sagre di *paese*", dovrebbero essere "fiestas de *pueblo*"... L'espressione "fiestas de ciudad" non mi suona affatto, semmai si potrebbe parlare di "fiestas de la ciudad" parlando di una cittá in particolare.

In caso di dubbi, il "fiestas patronales" di Tombatossals va bene per qualsiasi dimensione di abitato. È vero che sarebbero solo feste del santo patrono, ma in fin dei conti credo che varrebbe per almeno il 90% delle sagre di paese...


----------



## flljob

En México también se usa _*feria*_.

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Y en todas partes se dice "feria" Una fiesta es una "festa" y ya el mismo título en italiano está diferenciando "sagre" y "feste"


La feria de San Isidro, la feria del automóvil... Una"fiesta" se refiere siempre a un evento determinado, no a un grupo de eventos agrupados.

"Paese" se debe traducir aquí como "pueblo" o algo similar, nunca como "ciudad"


----------



## 0scar

Obviamente lo de "evento" llegó a España también, yo no aconsejaría el uso de "evento", principalmente  porque que no hay nada menos eventual que un "evento".

Fiesta  de la Vendimia.
Día de la Virgen de por Acá.
[Fiesta] Aniversario de Metrópolis.

Una_ feria _es una _fiera_,  son más comerciales.


----------



## Neuromante

La feria de San Isidro, por ejemplo, no es comercial. Es una "sagra" con todas las de la ley. Lo cual no impide que en muchas ocasiones "feria" se deba traducir como "fiera", por supuesto.

Ya hay un hilo sobre el tema, por cierto.


----------



## 0scar

Es lo que digo, si uno dice Feria de San Isidro y hay que abrir un tema en un foro para explicarlo estamos en problema.
 Mejor no seguir usando feria para estas cosas si hay remedio, si para eso existen palabras como _fiesta, festejo, festividad_.


----------



## flljob

El Tam y el Zanichelli  traducen _sagra _como _feria_. En este caso, nosotros usamos mucho más _feria _que _fiesta_.

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> Es lo que digo, si uno dice Feria de San Isidro y hay que abrir un tema en un foro para explicarlo estamos en problema.
> Mejor no seguir usando feria para estas cosas si hay remedio, si para eso existen palabras como _fiesta, festejo, festividad_.


No, no hay un hilo sobre la feria de San Isidro. Hay un hilo sobre la traducción de "sagra/fiera" al español, que es algo muy distinto. Lo de la feria de San Isidro lo he añadido yo porque es un caso que no admite confusión, es una sagra lo mires como lo mires.

Al margen,claro está de que "festejo/festividad" no son en ningún caso traducción de "fiera"; y muchísimo menos de "sagra" y de que fiesta" traduce "festa" Y entonces sí que empieza a haber confusión. 
Pd: España... pero también Méjico.


----------



## Tomby

A parte de "Fiestas Patronales de X" que como he dicho antes suelen ser fiestas con actos religiosos (misas, procesiones, etc.) y no religiosos (bailes, juegos, toros, etc.) en Cataluña se suele decir "Fiestas Mayores de X" y en otros sitios "Feria y Fiestas de X" o simplemente "Feria de X" como en México, tal como ha dicho un amigo del foro.
Ciao!


----------



## Neuromante

A veces "sagra" se traduce como "romería" Basta con ver el programa de determinadas romerías y el "color" que las caracteriza: La romería de San Isidro (Esta vez me refiero a la de un pueblo de por aquí y no a la madrileña) o la de San Benito: Tienen una romería y un montón de actos paralelos que duran una semana más o menos; exhibiciones de ganado, elección de mises, actuaciones de Maná...


Pd: Perdóname la mala idea, Fljob Es historia pasada.


----------



## 0scar

Las Fiestas, Festivales, y Ferias de Zacatecas (México):


"La razón principal por la que se realiza una Feria, es la promoción del intercambio mercantil. Por su parte, una Fiesta Tradicional, obedece al propósito de conmemorar fechas de significación cívica, social o religiosa."



http://www.portalzacatecas.com/fiestas/


----------



## flljob

De la página a que nos refieres:

La tradicional _*feria *_se celebra en honor a la Virgen de Guadalupe, realizándose actos litúrgicos y paganos: procesiones, danzas de Matlachines, fuegos pirotécnicos, verbenas, bailes populares, serenatas, eventos culturales y deportivos, exposiciones artesanales y comerciales, etc.   

Como ves, solo una de muchas actividades, tiene que ver con el comercio.

Saludos


----------



## 0scar

Vuelta al principio:
Entonces para traducir _sagra_ o _festa,_ y ya que _feria, _en el mejor de los casos, tiene un significado bastante ambiguo, mejor es no usar _feria _para traducir _sagra o festa._


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> Vuelta al principio:
> Entonces para traducir _sagra_ o _festa,_ y ya que _feria, _en el mejor de los casos, tiene un significado bastante ambiguo, mejor es no usar _feria _para traducir _sagra o festa._



No es ambiguo, simplemente, de todos los significados que tiene la palabra, te has centrado en uno en exclusiva. Nos pasa a todos de vez en cuando.
êro vete a decirle a los madrileños que cambien "Feria de San Isidro" por "Fiesta" de San Isidro a ver que te responden


----------



## ABI_666

Ho aperto un bel dibattito  però non ci capisco più niente!


----------



## toldo

Yotambién diría feria, en España se utiliza a menudo. Echa un vistazo a ladefinición que da la RAE.

Enmi opinión se ti refieres a un pueblo o algo religioso traduciría con feria(Feria de San Isidro, Feria de San Pedro, Feria de Alora), si en cambio terefieres a algo de comer pondría fiesta (Fiesta de la almeja, Fiesta del arroz).

Saludos


----------



## itañol

Vaya lío que se ha montado... 

No entro en el uso de "Feria" en México, que desconozco por completo. Pero en España:

- La RAE define "Feria" como:
*1. *f. Mercado de mayor importancia que el común, en paraje público y días señalados.
*2. *f. Fiestas que se celebran con tal ocasión.

(con lo cual, el término correcto es "Fiesta", y "Feria" se usa como sinónimo en algunas ocasiones)

- La "Feria de San Isidro" de Madrid son los festejos taurinos, que son una de las actividades incluidas en las "Fiestas de San Isidro"

- En todo caso, nunca he oído expresiones como "es una orquesta que toca en las ferias de pueblo", sino siempre "...en las fiestas de pueblo"

Otro caso es que para algunas fiestas en particular (ej. la Feria de Abril) se utilice habitualmente el término "Feria", que en realidad sólo hace referencia a la siguiente definición de Feria, también de la RAE:

*5. *f. Conjunto de instalaciones recreativas, como carruseles, circos, casetas de tiro al blanco, etc., y de puestos de venta de dulces y de chucherías, que, con ocasión de determinadas fiestas, se montan en las poblaciones.


----------



## tiamospagna

Por mi parte traduciria asi: ferias de pueblos y fiestas religiosas siempre sea una traduccion "pa' la Espana".

Por ejemplo: Feria de barcelona (en catalan mejor dicho fira), feria de sevilla, feria de malaga, feria de granada... etc y Fiesta de la Virgen.
Ademas no existe la fiesta del jamon sino la feria del jamon igual por el queso etc.


----------



## 0scar

En Goolge se encuentra en cantidad industriales fiestas del jamón en España.


----------



## flljob

*feria 
*(del lat. «fería») 

*5  
*Fiestas (conjunto de actos y diversiones que se organizan en algún lugar para regocijo público): *‘La feria de abril de Sevilla. La feria taurina de San Isidro’*.

 Y esto es según el DUE.


----------



## tiamospagna

0scar said:


> En Goolge se encuentra en cantidad industriales fiestas del jamón en España.



si Oscar ya lo vi y te agradezco!

Sin embargo encontre este blog interesante de todas las fiestas de ESPANA: http://fiestas.net/. Hay de todo ferias y fiestas.


----------



## itañol

Gracias tiamospagna, el blog es bastante aclaratorio. Si os fijáis, las 'ferias' están todas en Andalucía... ¿Podemos concluir que en Andalucía (y posiblemente Canarias) se usa 'feria', y en el resto de España 'fiesta'?. Quizás haya algunas otras regiones que usen 'feria'...


----------



## Neuromante

La Feria de San Isidro es de Madrid. 
Lo que pasa es que la mayoría de este tipo de eventos se produce en el sur por ser más agrícola y estar en algún modo relacionados con las estaciones. Pasa igual en todos los países. No es que se use más la palabra "feria" y menos la palabra "fiesta", es que hay mucha más cantidad


----------



## itañol

Sin ánimo de eternizarnos en la discusión, ya quedamos en que las de Madrid se llaman "Fiestas de San Isidro":

http://www.fiestas-de-madrid.com/san-isidro.htm
[URL="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiestas_de_San_Isidro_Labrador"]http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiestas_de_San_Isidro_Labrador

[/URL]Como ya comenté ayer, la "Feria de San Isidro" es otra cosa, que nada tiene que ver con una "sagra"


----------



## panverbum

En Argentina Feria y Fiesta tienen dos significados muy distintos. Feria es principalmente el lugar, no necesariamente de festejos, para comprar productos diversos. También Feria supone el día feriado, o sea no trabajable. Por ejemplo se dice "estamos de feria". Feria por ejemplo es un remate de artículos para vender. Fiesta es otra cosa, está más de acuerdo a festa en italiano. Fiesta no necesariamente es un acontecimiento cívico o religioso. Puede ser "fiesta de cumpleaños" o "fiesta de recibida" por ejemplo.


----------



## Agró

Supongo que todos han oído hablar de los Sanfermines.
En la actualidad, todo el mundo los conoce por ese nombre o por "Fiestas de San Fermín" o por "la Fiesta", por antonomasia, pero vean en este enlace cuál ha sido su nombre auténtico desde que se crearon los carteles anunciadores: "Fiestas y Ferias de San Fermín". Y es lógico porque, en su origen, además de celebrar al santo (Fiesta), se llevaban a cabo corridas de toros, mercados, atracciones... (Feria).


----------



## Massimo_m

ABI_666 said:


> Ho aperto un bel dibattito  però non ci capisco più niente!



Guarda, naturalmente non voglio sostituirmi ai madrelingua, però "feria" o "fiesta" secondo me, per l'uso che t'interessa, vanno benone entrambe  .


----------



## honeyheart

ABI_666 said:


> Hola, devo tradurre un testo e mi è capitata l'espressione *sagre di paese* *e* *feste religiose*.


(Medio tarde para pedirlo, pero...) ¿Podrías poner algo de ese texto para entender a qué uso de estas denominaciones apunta el tema del mismo?


P.D.: Por cierto, de las fiestas/ferias de productos mencionadas, me anoto en la del jamón y en la del pesce fritto.


----------

